# Moving to SA for a year?



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

My wife and I are looking to travel the world, one region at a time. We are currently in Bali, doing lots of scuba diving. A few years ago we had been to East Africa and loved it, especially the animals, and we are thinking of South Africa next, maybe around the turn of the year 17 – 18. 

Any comments ad suggestions welcome.

Of course we have many questions, the first of which is whether we can get a longstay visa. I have seen some info on the internet, but I do not have a well-research opinion on how hard it would be get a longstay visa. (In Indonesia, we typically have to leave the country for a day every 60 days, and then return and pay $35 each time). We're retired so we don't want to work. 

A Second question is where to live? I hear that Capetown is nice, perhaps it’s the most expensive area I the country? I have also (I think) heard that the West Coast is nice. We want to be near an international airport so we can go to other African countries, but taking a regional hop first is OK. We don't like big cities so much, and I have heard that Joberg can be dangerous, we refer to be somewhat outside a regional city. We also want a full Western style of living, not rich per se but with things like laundry machine, air conditioning where appropriate, adequate safety, a nice outside space, and good culture like restaurants, music, museums, etc., and of course diving, but we don't have to dive every day. We are in our 60’s so we don’t want a party scene.

Our budget is up to $3500 USD MAX per month for living expenses, not including travel. 

I am looking for responses from individuals living in South Africa, not from agencies.

Thanks, looking forward to any useful comments!

Bill & Emily


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You mention you are retired see if you and your wife would be able to qualify for the Retired Persons Visa South African Retired Person's Permit

See link.

_*Proof of financial means in the form of a pension with a minimum value of R20,000 per month or an irrevocable retirement annuity or retirement account to the equivalent amount, or a net worth providing an income of at least R37,000 per month
*_

Thats what you would need to show for the retirment visa. 

It's getting harder to do a visa run and harder to apply for an extension for a tourist visa in South Africa. 

As for Cape Town I lived there for many years you budget is very good. I can give you a list of ares that I think you would like that have what you are looking for.


----------



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

2fargone said:


> You mention you are retired see if you and your wife would be able to qualify for the Retired Persons Visa South African Retired Person's Permit
> 
> See link.
> 
> ...


Sure, let's hear some suggestions! Thank you.

- Bill


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Cape Town is the most expensive city in South Africa. You might also want to consider Johannesburg where rents are much cheaper. Don't believe the talk of being dangerous, there are areas within every major city on the planet where you'll have problems.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

With $3,500 you can live in Cape Town. I would look at the Atlantic Seaboard. You can find a place at Green Point, Sea Point in that area.

CBD. Great area central Cape Town.

Somerset West or Stellenbosh. About 30 mins outside Cape Town but you might like the area.

Look at:
rawson.co.za
gumtree.co.za


For a prices.


----------



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

2fargone said:


> With $3,500 you can live in Cape Town. I would look at the Atlantic Seaboard. You can find a place at Green Point, Sea Point in that area.
> 
> CBD. Great area central Cape Town.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

What is "CBD" ?

I am assuming that if we get out Central CapeTown, and we probably want to, we will need a car?

- Bill


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Billt4sf said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What is "CBD" ?
> 
> ...


CBD is City Bowl District. 

It just really depends. You can buy a car when you arrive and then sell it when you leave. Just factor in gas, insurance and parking for the car. And if something goes wrong with the car. 

You can look at gumtree.co.za for car prices.

MyCiTi | Cape Town Integrated Rapid Transit (IRT) system Check out the myciti. For taking a bus around Cape Town. Myciti is new about 3-4 years old. The buses are clean and lots of stops.

You can also take an Uber.


----------



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

2fargone said:


> You mention you are retired see if you and your wife would be able to qualify for the Retired Persons Visa South African Retired Person's Permit
> 
> See link.
> 
> ...


We are considering a retirement visa, it appears that we can meet the criteria set out in the link you provided! 

Does anyone have a sense of how long it would take to get the visa once we apply? Can we apply from Indonesia (We are US citizens).

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Check on the SAHC website for processing times.

If you have resident status in Indonesia then you can apply there.


----------



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Check on the SAHC website for processing times.
> 
> If you have resident status in Indonesia then you can apply there.


Would you be kind enough to tell me what SAHC refers to?:wacko:

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

South African High Commission (in non-Commonweath countries known as an Embassy)


----------

